# Few cable questions...



## BobbyBobo (Jul 17, 2010)

The 1124p has 1/4 and XLR in/outs, but I haven't read about either really being preferred. The eq will be used just for my home sub. I went to monoprice (doesn't everyone?), but don't see rca to 1/4 cables. Looks they do have the right XLR cables. Just wanting some thoughts here before I order the 1124p. Thanks!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Check Parts express they seem to have a cable or adaptor for any situation.:T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

RCA to XLR or 1/4", doesn't matter get whatever is cheapest. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Also you can check www.monoprice.com.


----------

